# New BABY!



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

I found a 2 week old baby today, he was all alone in the middle of the park, trying to eat rocks. I looked for a nest, couldnt find one, i wonder how he got there?
So he's here now, being quarantined from the others. He took to the baby bottle right away, ate some, but is very frightened right now. Especially of me. He's just a few days older then Humphrey when i got him, so he walks around a bit, cannot fly though, and i couldnt find a single place he could of come from?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great find moxxie. This baby wouldn't have lasted long out there on his own.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi xxmoxiexx,

He certainly is a little too young to be out on his first adventure, hope he wasn't pushed out of his nest. I have had a few young ones I found on the floor at that age, but that was in the confines of their coop. I hope this is one is an fun rescue for you, and that this little one gives you hours of joy.

Thank you for taking him "under your wing"....so to speak.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, when they're starving and needing food, they can go surprisingly far.

Pidgey


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Or once he was grounded...anything could have taken him for a ride. Crows and Mocking birds could have tried to take off with him. Moxxie, I'm glad that you have him now. I am almost certain that he would have been very lucky if he would have been there tomorrow.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Right place/right time, Moxie! One lucky bird.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

That was one lucky baby!!!
Gracious you've got your hands full though, don't you?


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

You know, it's funny, because i havent walked in that side of the park for months, and i had to go to the post office, so i had this HUGE box with me. All the pigeons were on the other side of the park, (where i feed them!, and where the fountain is!) So i saw this little fuzzy thing wobbling along, picking at rocks, and i got closer, and knew right away, BABY PIGEON! He is too cute, he is eating out of the baby bottle, not much, and isnt taking to it like Humphrey did, but i think he is learning. He;'s still scared of me, but i think that will change in time. I found some sticky tar like stuff matted on his bottom feathers, like on his belly and chest, and some in other places. I wonder, Karen mentioned a predator could of gotten him and dropped him, and there is a tall statue where i have seen the hawk land to eat stuff, pigeons included, and thats another reason i stay away from that part of the park, i freak when i see that, it makes me so mad!
So, the hawk could of stolen him, realized he was too much trouble, and dropped him? I mean, all sides of the park is busy streets, he couldnt of WADDLED across, or i guess he could have?
He is adorable though, i just hope he makes it!
Is there another way to feed besides tube feeding, and the baby bottle? He isnt taking to the bottle that well, and it is VERY messy, he wont let me wash him uop afterwards either, and he wont let me open his beak for tube feeding. I think he will adjust to it though, i guess we'll see...


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Nona, he cannot eat on his own, i leave seed out, and he cannot pick it up, i'm sure in time...
I am wondering, and probably already know the answer, but can i not put this new baby in with Humphrey? That would risk Humphrey, correct?
How long does everyone on here keep new pigeons in quarantine? How long before i can introduce them?
Ok, he is starting to adapt to being fed by the nipple, but he isnt eating much, and it makes a mess, so i have been trying the tube feeding via the baby nipple, the Humphrey method! It is working better. He is covered in tar and now dried up food from all the failed feedings before this, is it safe to give a bath or not?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> *How long does everyone on here keep new pigeons in quarantine? How long before i can introduce them*?


Depending on the situation, my _non-releasable_ rescues were isolated for *at least* 2-3 weeks before they were introducted into the aviary. 

My releasable rescues remained in their respective cages until release time.

Are you planning on releasing this little one, Moxie?


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

oh, i dont know, it just seems near impossible to have a baby pigeon that depends on you and thinks you are the mom, to then go and release him? Has anyone here done that before?
Maybe i will let him make up his own mind, let him decide, you know how you can just tell whether threy want to be wild or if they want to have a comfy life indoors, we'll see. But, has anyone released a pigeon that they had as a baby into the great outdoors? And what happened to that pigeon?
I mean, i can see a squeaker, a bird a bit older being released no problem, but one this young? I wonder....


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Can i give this one a much needed bath? Also, what about the questions i asked in my last post? Any advice?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

xxmoxiexx said:


> oh, i dont know, it just seems near impossible to have a baby pigeon that depends on you and thinks you are the mom, to then go and release him? Has anyone here done that before?
> Maybe i will let him make up his own mind, let him decide, you know how you can just tell whether threy want to be wild or if they want to have a comfy life indoors, we'll see. But, has anyone released a pigeon that they had as a baby into the great outdoors? And what happened to that pigeon?
> I mean, i can see a squeaker, a bird a bit older being released no problem, but one this young? I wonder....


I don't know that I could do it either but if you choose to release this one, wait until it's much older and follow the soft release protocol. It's especially difficult knowing the attitude toward feral pigeons and the difficulty they have finding food.
I think you could wash him with a damp wash cloth.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Moxie, check him carefully for any punctures in case a cat may have picked him up and then dropped him although I think enough days have gone by now that he is probably ok.

The majority of pigeons we have cared for were young fledglings that had fallen out of their nests at the bridge. We had to release them else we would have hundreds by now. That is the absolute worst part of rehabbing. I can barely stand it and wouldn't even go when they're being released except I don't want Lewis to have to go through it by himself. You can't help but spoil them some but what we have always tried to do is once they are self-feeding, leave them alone except when they are being given seed and water. We put them in the aviary for a few weeks and let them get wilder and then take them to a site that has other pigeons, old buildings and bridges, a stream and open grazing areas. 

We take food to them for a few weeks but have never been able to recognize one because once they get with the existing flock they want nothing to do with you. Then again, and this is what worries me, we don't know if they even stay where we put them.

The only one we have ever recognized was an adult when we found him hurt at the bridge. We released him with a group of younguns at the regular site but it is only about 2 miles from the bridge. He was back at the bridge the next day and we saw him still there for about 4 years longer.

Moxie, do a search on removing tar. It is a little different from grease and harder to remove. I think Terry had one in the past year so see if you can find her thread and maybe even talk to her about what to do. I do know that any of them with any substance on them need to be kept warm because that stuff always feels damp. I don't think it would hurt to bathe him but it is going to take more than soap and water to remove tar.

Also, I wouldn't put him in with Humphrey just yet. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The Detachol adhesive remover worked wonders again last night with getting that Mockingbird off the glue trap relatively painlessly and easily. I don't know if it would work on tar or not. 

You might want to e-mail Tri-State or IBRRC (the oiled bird rehab places) and see what they recommend.

Terry


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

yes, i dont think i want to put him with Humphrey, spoiling rotten one pigeon is enough, and this baby has some independance still, and humphrey has none, and seeing as i really need to keep my pigeon numbers down, i need to, maybe, release this one. 
I'm glad to know it is possible, and i know what you mean about how hard it will be. When i said i would let him decide, i meant it, you know how you can just tell a totally dependant pigeon from one that wants to be free again, we'll see how this one turns out...
Terry, what stuff are you talking about? Can you just get it at home depot or something, is that the brand name?
Also, how would i contact those people?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Moxie, Terry posted this in another thread: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=267025&postcount=10


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Maggie, you are such a sweetie! And Terry, again, thanks, as soon as this new one is photo ready, i'll get some up, the tar isnt that bad, just a bit, but enough of it to be sticky in some spots, and all tarred up///


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

*Update*

I decided to update on all the pijjies i've had.
This one is fine, i released him about a week ago. He grew up and was all better, the tar came off and he wanted to be outside so bad. I released him with 2 other pijjies, and i saw him for about 3 days, but honestly there is about 100 pigeons, tons of babies, so i lost track after a few dayus. What i do is i pain nail polish on their toes very carefully so i can track them a few days, but it comes off very quick, but it helps keep track of them during those first few critical days.


----------

